# Watcha Watching?



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Finished the ZZ Top doc on Netflix. Awesome. 

Watched The Platform. Still horrified. 

Last night I watched The Lighthouse. Now I’m questioning reality.


----------



## Private Hudson (Jan 27, 2018)

Ozark on Netflix was good.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I did enjoy the ZZ Top doc.

Those guys are still great.

I like how they set up tight even on huge festival stages. Smart.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Two Icelandic series on Netflix-Trapped and Valhalla Murders. Both pretty good.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I started The Loop on Amazon. Reminds me of the old computer game Myst.


----------



## Private Hudson (Jan 27, 2018)

zdogma said:


> Two Icelandic series on Netflix-Trapped and Valhalla Murders. Both pretty good.


I really enjoyed Trapped. I will be che king out the other one now


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

"Unorthodox" and "Crip Camp" on NETFLIX


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Also watched _Unorthodox_. The lead actor is so petite, you feel she'd simply blow away if you sneezed anywhere within 20ft of her. Good series. Seems set up for a 2nd season, sort of. Interesting to see so much of Berlin.

Watched the ZZ Top doc a few weeks ago. S'okay. We went to see them when they came through Ottawa a few years ago. I like the band, but I wish they jammed a little more than they do. Sometimes I find them a little too packaged.

My wife binge-watched _Lock and Key_ on Netflix and enjoyed it very much.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

- re-watching Battlestar Gallactica (the 2000's mini series + series). It's all up on Prime now.

- Watching this season of Brockmire as it airs, and I went back and watched the last 2 seasons (HBO/Crave)

- Better Call Saul has been fantastic this season. It's become one of my favourite shows of all time.

- Trying to get through Picard, but I find it awful.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

OK...I'll play this game.

-Westworld ............best series on TV right now
-Ozark ............ great series...try not to miss this one
-The Witcher ...... I bit out there but really good stuff
-Marvelous Mrs Mazel .....very very entertaining series
-His Dark Material ... a series remake of the movie The Golden Compass based on a series of books. Good stuff
-Mandalorian ....new Disney series for the Star Wars die hards
-Altered Carbon.... real good science fiction series....2 seasons available
-Carnavale Row .... its good stuff. Strange but good.
-Penny Dreadful (City of Angels)....new series starts April 26th. The original 3 seasons( Penny Dreadful) where some of the best TV ever made.

Great time to catch up on stuff...
be safe everyone
G.


----------



## Nork (Mar 27, 2010)

Designated Survivor.

Want to:
- Picard
- Ozark
- Mandalorian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> OK...I'll play this game.
> 
> -Westworld ............best series on TV right now
> -Ozark ............ great series...try not to miss this one
> ...


I love where they went this season with Westworld so far. I forgot it, I forget the the shows I am watching as they air.


----------



## Backbeat (Jan 18, 2014)

I didn't watch Peaky Blinders when it came out, so I just finished the last episode last night. 
Gonna be tough to top, I think.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just binge watching the Bosch series on Prime. Already gone through Man In the High Castle, Tin Star (excellent), and a couple of old school British crime series, Hamish Macbeth and The Brief.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Been streamingland at our place, kids got me Crave for my birthday the other day so I can catch all the HBO stuff, looking forward to Westworld and The Band movie. 

And Barry, with Bill Hader, couple episodes into S2. There are some REALLY interesting characters in that one. But it is weird, which isn't for everyone, I dig weird personally.

Been grinding thru Ozark, am a couple into S3 and admit it's a bit of a chore. Lots of suspension of disbelief, with some interesting moments and interactions.

BCSaul yes. This week's was great, and the series in general has been pretty good.

Don't tell anyone, but the kids lent us the Disney+ PW, so we watched Onward (meh), and most of The Mandalorian....FOUND BABY YODA! (some will get that. I posted elsewhere that after watching the latest SW movie I was walking around the house bitching about not having seen BY, got tuned in by the wife 'wrong show')


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

keto said:


> Been streamingland at our place, kids got me Crave for my birthday the other day so I can catch all the HBO stuff, looking forward to Westworld and The Band movie.
> 
> And Barry, with Bill Hader, couple episodes into S2. There are some REALLY interesting characters in that one. But it is weird, which isn't for everyone, I dig weird personally.
> 
> ...


Barry is amazing. I'll be rewatching it before the next season comes out. Great recommendation. Very dark, but very funny.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Barry is amazing. I'll be rewatching it before the next season comes out. Great recommendation. Very dark, but very funny.


Dark, yes, thank you, there is the word I needed. Bitta both, dark and weird. Not Rick & Morty dark n weird, but still some crazy hard turns. Love the bald Bulgarian(?) mobster, I could watch a series just about him alone.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Forged in fire started season 1 again a few days ago.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

For the time being, we're getting BBC Canada and Adult Swim free on cable; I don't know for how long. But it means I get to catch up on a lot of _Family Guy_ and _Brooklyn Nine-Nine_ episodes I either haven't seen or haven't seen in a while. A Family Guy episode I saw the other day featured Rush in cartoon form, as a tangent from a reference to Tom Sawyer.

We learned about a free weekend of HBO a few months ago, and I caught an episode of _Barry_. Looks like a good show.

A season of _Brockmire_ played on Showcase last year. Also a decent show. Reminds me a little of the old Dabney Coleman show _Buffalo Bill_. Also about a real prick of a broadcaster.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Also watched _Unorthodox_. The lead actor is so petite, you feel she'd simply blow away if you sneezed anywhere within 20ft of her. Good series. Seems set up for a 2nd season, sort of. Interesting to see so much of Berlin.
> 
> Watched the ZZ Top doc a few weeks ago. S'okay. We went to see them when they came through Ottawa a few years ago. I like the band, but I wish they jammed a little more than they do. Sometimes I find them a little too packaged.
> 
> My wife binge-watched _Lock and Key_ on Netflix and enjoyed it very much.


Yup, Locke and Key was quite good. If you enjoyed that, watch Odd Thomas.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Watching re-runs of Masters golf .


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

marcos said:


> Watching re-runs of Masters golf .


There's wet paint somewhere that needs watching.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

1SweetRide said:


> There's wet paint somewhere that needs watching.


LOL, i gather your not a golfer Mark. A fact that may amuse you is that they actually paint the grass at Augusta to make it look better on TV. Well i say paint but its not really paint, more like a green dye. When we where in Myrtle beach thats what some of the high end course where doing. Amazing what you learn on this site hey buddy. Happy Easter to you and yours my friend.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Countin' flowers on the wall
That don't bother me at all
Playin' solitaire till dawn with a deck of fifty-one
Smokin' cigarettes and watchin' Captain Kangaroo

And, while the coffee percs, watching the snow fall. You got to figure, yesterday was a fine day, bikes of both kinds out, convertibles with their tops down, kids cheerfully out playing and folks saying howdy as the walk their dogs. Today it's windy, snowing and they're calling for more here. Damn, now someone's talking about flog. If you're going to chase a white ball on a field, green or otherwise, it best look like this. 




@keto......there's a movie about The Band other than The Last Waltz and The Festival Express? Saw something with a band called Gutter Filth but I hope that wasn't it. I didn't make it past the opening credits.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Countin' flowers on the wall
> That don't bother me at all
> Playin' solitaire till dawn with a deck of fifty-one
> Smokin' cigarettes and watchin' Captain Kangaroo
> ...


Once Were Brothers: Robbie Robertson and The Band


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

If you haven't watched _The Night Manager_, check it out.

Currently watching _Echo in the Canyon_, it's good.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

keto said:


> Once Were Brothers: Robbie Robertson and The Band


Guess I'll have to see if it's out elsewhere.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jayoldschool said:


> If you haven't watched _The Night Manager_, check it out.
> 
> Currently watching _Echo in the Canyon_, it's good.


Saw Echo in the Canyon a while ago.....it's as good as Muscle Shoals. One I might look up is this series on PBS.








NB. Found it on Daily Motion.
soundbreaking episode 1 - Google Search


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Countin' flowers on the wall
> That don't bother me at all
> Playin' solitaire till dawn with a deck of fifty-one
> Smokin' cigarettes and watchin' Captain Kangaroo


Our old band used to do that. Good old Statler Brothers.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Our old band used to do that. Good old Statler Brothers.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jayoldschool said:


> Currently watching _Echo in the Canyon_, it's good.


I agree...Excellent!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I have Westworld taped on the PVR, looking forward to that one.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@mhammer Mrs Greco suggests this for you.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

"Cezanne et Moi" (subtitled)


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Star Trek. With Kirk and Spock and the guys in red shirts that always get killed. Childhood memories mostly. It's very cheesy to most people now, but the social issues they squeezed into the plots are pretty good too.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

marcos said:


> LOL, i gather your not a golfer Mark. A fact that may amuse you is that they actually paint the grass at Augusta to make it look better on TV. Well i say paint but its not really paint, more like a green dye. When we where in Myrtle beach thats what some of the high end course where doing. Amazing what you learn on this site hey buddy. Happy Easter to you and yours my friend.


Wow. Really? Everything’s fake now! Thanks buddy, same to you!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

tomee2 said:


> Star Trek. With Kirk and Spock and the guys in red shirts that always get killed. Childhood memories mostly. It's very cheesy to most people now, but the social issues they squeezed into the plots are pretty good too.


Where they close a door and the whole wall moves and when they run past a boulder and it moves. Or this?




And this




Notice how the Gorn's mouth never opens.....classic.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> I started The Loop on Amazon. Reminds me of the old computer game Myst.


_Tales From the Loop _? I've been kind of waiting for that one but didn't know it was out. How is it?
Lots of filming in Sk & Mb.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Ditto on Trapped and Night Manager.

Gonna try Tales from Loop for the geography.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Might go old school tonight.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jb welder said:


> _Tales From the Loop _? I've been kind of waiting for that one but didn't know it was out. How is it?
> Lots of filming in Sk & Mb.


Yup, that one. It’s intriguing but slow moving.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

A classic, Bullitt, with Steve McQueen. Nice Mustang. Great driving abilities. Wow!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Titans: The Judas Contract - DC animated movie. I have a soft spot the DC universe. Started with George Reeves Superman B&W TV show in the 50s.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

So, I take it back a bit about Ozark, 3 episodes into S3, it’s great, to me a big rebound up.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

greco said:


> "Unorthodox" and "Crip Camp" on NETFLIX


We just finished Unorthodox an hour ago. Really enjoyed it but a lot of it is Yiddish with subtitles. I found the Hasidic culture fascinating. The lead actress was fantastic.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Would like to watch Westworld. Hoping it will come on Netflix or Prime soon.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I've been watching curb your enthusiasm, almost finished season 9 now.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Watched Odd Thomas last night. It’s good for the whole family as long as the kids are in their teens. It’s about a clairvoyant cook who helps dead people and tries to prevent a mass shooting.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Would like to watch Westworld. Hoping it will come on Netflix or Prime soon.


It won't in Canada. Crave has streaming rights because it's an HBO show. HBO stays on HBOGO in the States, and Crave here.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

keto said:


> Once Were Brothers: Robbie Robertson and The Band


Just finished. As the title implies, it’s quite Robbie centric, detailing his early life and early musical journey, on up into The Band, where they spend probably 2/3 of the movie. Lots of detail and outside interviews, covering everything from the music to touring, friend and influences, lots of time spent on the Woodstock years, including band dynamics, drug use, personal lives etc. I found it entertaining.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

@zdogma @Private Hudson If you liked Trapped you may enjoy Babylon Berlin & Occupied.

On the comedic side, I’ve really enjoyed F is for Family & Bert Kreischer stand up.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Also, 4 pages in & nobody’s mentioned Tiger King? Youse guys are a bunch of feckin’ liars!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Roryfan said:


> Also, 4 pages in & nobody’s mentioned Tiger King? Youse guys are a bunch of feckin’ liars!


What's Tiger King? About the guy who owns these?








The one in my area is temporarily closed......same as Army and Navy.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Watched ep1 Tiger King with mrs, a couple weeks back, neither of us has any desire to watch another minute.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

keto said:


> Watched ep1 Tiger King with mrs, a couple weeks back, neither of us has any desire to watch another minute.


Finished it last night with the bonus episode. Crazy people, all of em


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Alcott's "Little Women" (2019) & "Bombshell" ...both Mrs. Greco's choices.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

jb welder said:


> _Tales From the Loop _? I've been kind of waiting for that one but didn't know it was out. How is it?
> Lots of filming in Sk & Mb.


Wife and I recognized downtown Morden immediately in Episode One. Was that the old Strand theatre? What about Brian (at Back Forty Festival last summer), didn't he work security or something on filming?


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

vadsy said:


> Finished it last night with the bonus episode. Crazy people, all of em


Bonus episode? I didn’t know about a bonus episode!?! That bit€h Carole Baskin!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Roryfan said:


> Bonus episode? I didn’t know about a bonus episode!?! That bit€h Carole Baskin!


It ain’t much but ..


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Death row stories. Very interesting.

and.......

The Medical examiner. Proof of guilt beyond a reasonable doubt. Amazing how forensic data is used to find out how the victim died with pinpoint accuracy. The technology is amazing that the corner is able to utilize.

and.....

Street Racing. Some beautiful and very quick cars for cash prizes. My husband and I bet a chore around the house to see who we think will win. We only bet on one race.

and..... Married with children. I bought the box set for my hubby for Christmas. Al Bundy and his posse are hysterical “. No Ma’am comes to mind.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> Also, 4 pages in & nobody’s mentioned Tiger King? Youse guys are a bunch of feckin’ liars!


I had watched it just before the isolation. I hesitate to recommend it because it's so out there. It's undeniably entertaining, but I know a lot of people will just find it low brow. I laughed my ass off through most of it so I guess I am low brow.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Crave has worked out a lot of it's technical kinks (I have been a subscriber since the early days of it). As far as an existing library of shows, it can't really be beat. With the standard plan you don't get new shows as they air, but you get pretty much the whole HBO and Comedy Central libraries. Plus Showtime etc. There are some great music documentaries on there too. I consider it the best value out of the services I have paid for. You can rewatch Sopranos, Oz, The Wire, Generation Kill, Eastbound and Down, Silicon Valley and a ton of others just in the HBO library alone (their content in particular is really re-watchable I find). The new seasons get added pretty quickly. So for example someone was asking about Westworld, by the time you watched the previous seasons the new one would likely be up.

I actually pay for the premium because it surprisingly comes with a solid movie library and you can watch shows as they air.

I hate Bell and hated Crave early on. But it's grown into the best service I use I have to admit, mainly just based on its library (still has some tech issues).


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

keto said:


> Watched ep1 Tiger King with mrs, a couple weeks back, neither of us has any desire to watch another minute.


The wife is hooked, not me. I'm disgusted by it.

Watched American Assassin last night. If you're bored, it's entertaining.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Here's a mix I've liked on Netflix. They aren't specific to the Covid lockdown though. I like campy, scifi, horror, and adolescent humour a lot though. It's just mind candy really.

- Animal Kingdom
- Ozark
- Lucifer
- The Witcher
- Walking Dead
- Santa Clarita Diet
- Suits
- Mindhunter
- iZombie
- Altered Carbon
- Love, Death, Robots
- Black Mirror
- Locke and Key
- October Faction
- Supergirl
- Scream Queens
- Vikings


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

ZZ Top was excellent. Wasn't sold on Ozark season 3 but am really liking a series called The Capture.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> Here's a mix I've liked on Netflix. They aren't specific to the Covid lockdown though. I like campy, scifi, horror, and adolescent humour a lot though. It's just mind candy really.
> 
> - Animal Kingdom
> - Ozark
> ...


@Dorian2 We have similar viewing habits. I don't recommend certain things to people because using Witcher as an example I loved it, but people not into fantasy/sci-fi would likely hate it and not get some of the intentional cheese aspect to it. Anyone who digs that should check it out though.

I think Mindhunter is a pretty universally safe recommendation. It's great.

Animal Kingdom I'll have to get caught up on. I was watching it during a period I had a few other shows on the go and it sort of fell by the wayside. It's not that I wasn't liking it, it's just that there are so many good shows.

Do you have Prime? As far as SciFi Mr Robot (other than season 2 which was a slight misstep I think) is fantastic. The Boys, The Man in the High Castle are also great. And, it has the Expanse now which i feel is the best Sci-Fi show in recent times. Prime doesn't have the quantity of content, but I think their originals are much more consistent.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Dorian2 said:


> Here's a mix I've liked on Netflix. They aren't specific to the Covid lockdown though. I like campy, scifi, horror, and adolescent humour a lot though. It's just mind candy really.
> 
> - Animal Kingdom
> - Ozark
> ...


Been watching many of these too. Some I kinda forget about so I need to start adding these to my watchlists.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am so sick of TV. Not watching any today. Going outside to finish cleaning up the gardens. 

Reading. I forgot how much joy I found in getting a book and letting my imagination do it’s thing.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

torndownunit said:


> @Dorian2 We have similar viewing habits. I don't recommend certain things to people because using Witcher as an example I loved it, but people not into fantasy/sci-fi would likely hate it and not get some of the intentional cheese aspect to it. Anyone who digs that should check it out though.
> 
> I think Mindhunter is a pretty universally safe recommendation. It's great.
> 
> ...


Yes we do have Prime. Thanks for the suggestions. I'm a big old school campy horror fan and love Rob Zombie productions as well. Night of 1000 corpses, Devils Rejects, his take on Halloween. Cronenberg, Polanski, Tarantino, King....list goes on for a while. I like oddball shit.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> Yes we do have Prime. Thanks for the suggestions. I'm a big old school campy horror fan and love Rob Zombie productions as well. Night of 1000 corpses, Devils Rejects, his take on Halloween. Cronenberg, Polanski, Tarantino, King....list goes on for a while. I like oddball shit.


If you can get the Shout Factory TV app in whatever device you use, check it out. It's great for that. Prime has the best cheesy horror/sci fi I think out of the bigger services.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Once Upon A Time In Hollywood, the other night on Crave. Eh, 3/5, nothing I'd to back and watch again. Well, maybe just for Margot, I'd watch her recite the phone book.

One of the main characters (the girl who looks like she's 14, that Pitt picks up) is Andie McDowell's daughter (26 I think), did not know there was another actor in the family.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

keto said:


> "Once Upon A Time In Hollywood"
> Eh, 3/5, nothing I'd to back and watch again.


Same here, but I enjoyed the music.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I liked Once Upon A Time ...... until they did a right turn on the reality of the Tait-Bianca murders. Neat alternate ending, but I wasn't prepared for fantasy, I was expecting them to dovetail what actually happened into the story. That left me going WTF? Enjoyed the music and characters, though.

A couple of series that haven't been mentioned yet:

- Homeland
- The Plot Against America


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> I liked Once Upon A Time ...... until they did a right turn on the reality of the Tait-Bianca murders. Neat alternate ending, but I wasn't prepared for fantasy, I was expecting them to dovetail what actually happened into the story. That left me going WTF? Enjoyed the music and characters, though.
> 
> A couple of series that haven't been mentioned yet:
> 
> ...


It's a strange movie. I saw it in the theatre and I thought it was ok but nothing special. I didn't think I'd ever watch it twice. I watched it again when it showed up on Crave, and I have to say I liked it a lot more on a second viewing.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

^^ I'm gonna have to check that one out. I saw a preview but was wary as I've read Helter Skelter a couple of times, along with The Family. Been a huge fan of the serial/multiple murder true crime books and shows since '80's.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Things like this




and Nascar stuff. F1 just doesn't cut it.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Kerry Brown said:


> We just finished Unorthodox an hour ago. Really enjoyed it but a lot of it is Yiddish with subtitles. I found the Hasidic culture fascinating. The lead actress was fantastic.


Yes, we really enjoyed this as well and moved on to "Shtisel", same subject matter but set in Israel. It's a TV soap opera I'd say but enjoyable even though nothing resolves. Shira Haas, the lead in "Unorthodox" is in this too, a few years younger and a tremendous actor.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

WCGill said:


> Yes, we really enjoyed this as well and moved on to "Shtisel", same subject matter but set in Israel. It's a TV soap opera I'd say but enjoyable even though nothing resolves. Shira Haas, the lead in "Unorthodox" is in this too, a few years younger and a tremendous actor.


I've watched a season of it, but haven't gone much farther. I like the grandmother character who has a thing for _The Bold and the Beautiful_. An awful lot of smoking in that show. There are some interesting foreign language series on Netflix. I still wish they'd get _Borgen_.

We watched some older B&W movie from the '40s on TCM the other day, and everybody smoked, all the time. There were no children in it, but if there were, I imagine they'd have smoked too.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Just so everyone knows, season 2 of After Life comes out next week on Netflix. The first season was great.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> I've watched a season of it, but haven't gone much farther. I like the grandmother character who has a thing for _The Bold and the Beautiful_. An awful lot of smoking in that show. There are some interesting foreign language series on Netflix. I still wish they'd get _Borgen_.
> 
> We watched some older B&W movie from the '40s on TCM the other day, and everybody smoked, all the time. There were no children in it, but if there were, I imagine they'd have smoked too.


Movies from the 50's and 60's they smoked too.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> Just so everyone knows, season 2 of After Life comes out next week on Netflix. The first season was great.


Thanks for the heads-up about that. I really enjoyed Season 1. Gervais is a softer-hearted guy than he lets on.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

At the moment, this.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

zdogma said:


> Two Icelandic series on Netflix-Trapped and Valhalla Murders. Both pretty good.


Watching Trapped now. It is surprising how quick you get used to the subtitles. It seemed weird when they started speaking English a few times. I’m hoping all twenty episode are not about the same case but it is very engrossing so that might be ok.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Kerry Brown said:


> Watching Trapped now. It is surprising how quick you get used to the subtitles. It seemed weird when they started speaking English a few times. I’m hoping all twenty episode are not about the same case but it is very engrossing so that might be ok.


You won't be disappointed, decent story telling. Also, I like movies where the people look more like people I might know, rather than like actors.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

the Sinner, dark & intriguing --an examination into some very flawed & messed up people.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

zontar said:


> the Sinner, dark & intriguing --an examination into some very flawed & messed up people.


My wife watches every episode and season of that one. Bill Pullman is good in it.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

KapnKrunch said:


> You won't be disappointed, decent story telling. Also, I like movies where the people look more like people I might know, rather than like actors.


I like how with most foreign series they let you figure out the story. Most American (and Canadian) series usually use a plot contrivance with one character talking to another telling you what is going on. You actually have to pay attention. And yes, they are not all beautiful people and they are not all one dimensional.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Kerry Brown said:


> I like how with most foreign series they let you figure out the story. Most American (and Canadian) series usually use a plot contrivance with one character talking to another telling you what is going on. You actually have to pay attention. And yes, they are not all beautiful people and they are not all one dimensional.


Not to mention the "geographical vibe" of foreign flicks. Kinda travelog with a plot. My grand-daughter chose Iceland as her graduation trip. The family loved it.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Norm Macdonald live, or as I call it comedy gold.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I still wish they'd get _Borgen_.


Borgen was really well done, one of my all time favorite series. I wish they’d get the original danish language version of the Killing, its supposed to be much better (and different from) than the American version.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

zontar said:


> the Sinner, dark & intriguing --an examination into some very flawed & messed up people.


Preferred season 1 and 2, but it is a good show.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

zdogma said:


> Preferred season 1 and 2, but it is a good show.


Have two episodes left in season 3.
Took a break from it tonight (Bathroom repairs tonight--old toilet)
Every season has ha d different feel with a mostly different cast-and different style case.
I do agree seasons 1 & 2 are better, but season 3 has been good as well.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

6 feet under. I just found this. I watched the series a long time ago. I enjoyed it back then. 

Rewind!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Lola said:


> 6 feet under. I just found this. I watched the series a long time ago. I enjoyed it back then.
> 
> Rewind!


I've always wanted to rewatch it, but then I remember how much the last episode tore me apart hah. Great show.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

National geographic documentaries with Sir David Attenborough. Very interesting. So incredible to watch.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Youtube.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

1SweetRide said:


> Yup, that one. It’s intriguing but slow moving.


Slow-moving in a very good way. Edge of your seat slow. I really like the stories. Someone used their imagination on this series.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

SaucyJack said:


> ZZ Top was excellent. Wasn't sold on Ozark season 3 but am really liking a series called The Capture.


Just finished binging The Capture, excellent.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

davetcan said:


> Just finished binging The Capture, excellent.


Nevah hoid uf eet. What's it about?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Watched the ZZ Top docu. Worth it. More or less ends at Eliminator, which is fine as that's about where their relevance ends lol. Not really, but they readily admit that's a large part of their legacy, and they don't go into any of their music newer than that. TONS of cool old photos and vids from their early days tho. Very extensive modern day interviews with all 3, tho more Dusty & Frank quite a lot less Billy.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Just finished watching a fantastic (subtitled) 2015 Quebec film from director/screenwriter Philipe Falardeau entitled "_My Internship in Canada_". Terrific. Skewers everybody and everything. All sides, from small towns to the feds. Very watchable. Seems to be available on multiple streaming services.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

1SweetRide said:


> Nevah hoid uf eet. What's it about?


The Capture (TV Mini-Series 2019– ) - IMDb


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Masterpiece Mystery!: Agatha Christie’s Miss Marple on PBS


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

SaucyJack said:


> The Capture (TV Mini-Series 2019– ) - IMDb


Right, I've seen the trailer come up on Netflix. Looks interesting. I'll add it. Thanks


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

vadsy said:


> Agatha Christie’s Miss Marple


Love that old doll. Joan Hickson


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Love that old doll. Joan Hickson


never heard of her


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

vadsy said:


> never heard of her


This Miss Marple


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> This Miss Marple
> 
> View attachment 306652


oh, THAT Miss Marple. barely recognized her in that hat


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Joan Hickson was good on tv but this is the Miss Marple I remember best.








Margret Rutherford.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Joan Hickson was good on tv but this is the Miss Marple I remember best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those two dudes look like they're breaking up after some wrong turns and a few too many martinis at the christmas party


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Fraggle Rock. Great Canadian show. Remember?

Wish the grandkids were here...


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I watched the original "Black Christmas". I had never seen it and It's pretty darn good. The frightening vibe is all there (even 45 years after).


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Does anyone watch the Graham Norton Show on BBC? It is hysterical. I am binge watching this now and it’s making me feel better. Just one of those shitty days.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

"Sergio" on Netflix


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

torndownunit said:


> Just so everyone knows, season 2 of After Life comes out next week on Netflix. The first season was great.


We put it on the other night expecting to watch one or two episodes. Finished the whole season in one sitting. Loved it. Not as laugh out loud as the first season but I actually liked it better. Extremely subtle.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Does anyone watch the Graham Norton Show on BBC? It is hysterical. I am binge watching this now and it’s making me feel better. Just one of those shitty days.


On occasion I do on Youtube. Don't get BBC here. It's not bad but you don't get the whole show, just the highlights. I just found all 12 seasons of Red Dwarf on m4uhd.net so that's where I'll be for a while.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Want something light and fun for the whole family? The new Dr. Dolittle with Robert Downey Jr. Just don't expect to be intellectually challenged.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Kerry Brown said:


> We put it on the other night expecting to watch one or two episodes. Finished the whole season in one sitting. Loved it. Not as laugh out loud as the first season but I actually liked it better. Extremely subtle.


Just finished S2 E4 this morning. Tambury's quite the town.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> Fraggle Rock. Great Canadian show. Remember?
> 
> Wish the grandkids were here...


CBC has been dredging up reruns of recent things. With all these kids at home, and their parents trying to work, isn't it about time they started showing reruns of Friendly Giant, Chez Helene, and Mr.Dressup?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Want something light and fun for the whole family? The new Dr. Dolittle with Robert Downey Jr. Just don't expect to be intellectually challenged.


You mean it's like the Eddie Murphy one with it's spin-offs.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> CBC has been dredging up reruns of recent things. With all these kids at home, and their parents trying to work, isn't it about time they started showing reruns of Friendly Giant, Chez Helene, and Mr.Dressup?


Not too sure if they'd allow the tickle trunk or Howard.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> We put it on the other night expecting to watch one or two episodes. Finished the whole season in one sitting. Loved it. Not as laugh out loud as the first season but I actually liked it better. Extremely subtle.


It's a really easy show to blow through. I did the same thing and now will be impatiently waiting for next season.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Go for a walk today instead. It’s just gorgeous out. Just came back from taking the dogs.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

mhammer said:


> CBC has been dredging up reruns of recent things. With all these kids at home, and their parents trying to work, isn't it about time they started showing reruns of Friendly Giant, Chez Helene, and Mr.Dressup?


I'll take _The Forest Rangers_ and _Rainbow Country_, thanks.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

jb welder said:


> I'll take _The Forest Rangers_ and _Rainbow Country_, thanks.


Forest Rangers? CBC? When was this show? I don’t remember this one. Was it the 60’s of the 70’s?

I googled it. It was before my time in 1963.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> I'll take _The Forest Rangers_ and _Rainbow Country_, thanks.


I don't recall Rainbow Country so I'll toss in The Beachcombers.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> I don't recall Rainbow Country so I'll toss in The Beachcombers.


Loved the Beachcombers with Bruno Gerussi.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Forest Rangers? CBC? When was this show? I don’t remember this one. Was it the 60’s of the 70’s?


Ummmm it was over before you were born I believe.....1965. Back then CBC was about all there was for most of Canada.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Ummmm it was over before you were born I believe.....1965. Back then CBC was about all there was for most of Canada.


It was.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I wasn't old enough when _Forest Rangers_ first came out either, but they ran re-runs for more than 10 years.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Here ya go...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Loved the Beachcombers with Bruno Gerussi.


Met him a few times, he was a nice guy. He did a few things at BCTV when my mom worked there.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Fans of Mike Mercury, Thunderbirds, Fireball XL5, Stingray, and Team America, fear not! Supermarionation is back!!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Where they got the idea for Three's Company.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Where they close a door and the whole wall moves and when they run past a boulder and it moves. Or this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody told Kirk the Gorn was a BallEarian.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Nobody told Kirk the Gorn was a BallEarian.


He's Capt'n Kirk. The best of the Star Trek captains. Give him a Tribble or two and he's mostly OK


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I see a new one just popped up on Netflix, Hollywood. Takes place post WWII. Will probably give it a chance.

Still grinding thru The Office, wife and I have done a slow play thru and are still only about start of season 7 a year later. Dunno why, great show. Based off that, have watched about 4-5 episodes of Parks & Rec, will prob watch at the same slow pace.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Where they got the idea for Three's Company.


Most of the British sitcoms that were copied for the US were better than the US versions--withs one exceptions--often the US versions were awful, and many never made it past a pilot or a handful of episodes.
Some did, but I'm not sure why.

Although I do get why some of them wouldn't work for US audiences.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I watched a few more episodes of the Scottish sitcom _Still Game_ - a show revolving around two codgers and their fellow pub-patrons and low income pensioners, on the poorer "council flats" side of Glasgow. Occasionally funny***, but it seems like everyone and everything is referred to as "ya bastard" or "that bastard". A bit of an oddball, it wavers between Benny Hill-style slapstick, and the most touching and fragile aspects of Ricky Gervais' recent projects.

(*** Best line "You been putting on the pounds, eh?" "Well every time I shag your wife, she makes me a sandwich")


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Not just sitcoms. The US has made numerous TV shows from the British TV. The first one that comes to mind is Law and Order.
Any remember Doctor in the House, and all it's predecessors?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Just finished watching the last of Life in Pieces--and thinking hmm, Thanos' Dad & Forrest Gump's son--cool.

Some funny stuff, some stupid stuff, but in bits & pieces.

Mostly I've been not watching--and when I do--mostly British shows.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

dtsaudio said:


> Any remember Doctor in the House, and all it's predecessors?


I remember watching those years ago--some obvious humour but a lot of clever stuff as well.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Commercials.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

From the title you know it's going to be pretty derivative, but loads of fun anyway.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

The Lighthouse. Black and white trip into insanity while isolating. You can find it on prime.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

The Boys on Prime. Superheroes corrupted by corporate greed. Elizabeth Shue is still hot.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

keto said:


> The Boys on Prime. Superheroes corrupted by corporate greed. Elizabeth Shue is still hot.


I enjoyed this one. Waiting for season two


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I had to watch The Lighthouse again. It mostly made sense the first time, but there was still lots of very intentional foreshadowing that came together. Funny though, the first viewing felt long and a bit slow if it wasn't for the amazing score. The second time flew by and made me hate Robert Pattinson as an actor. Too bad he grew up, I think teenage vampire heart throb was his only advantage.. He was truly terrible which is unfortunate being next to Willam Dafoe playing the role of his life.

Now I need to delve into some greek mythology to really unpack what went on.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Just finished watching 5 seasons of Fringe. Going to watch 12 Monkeys TV show next.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

F is for family
Sneaky Pete
After Life
Jack ryan


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Moosehead said:


> F is for family
> Sneaky Pete
> After Life
> Jack ryan



What's that spell? FSAJ!
What's that spell? FSAJ!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

keto said:


> What's that spell? FSAJ!
> What's that spell? FSAJ!


"And it's one, two, three
what are we watching for,
Don't ask me I don't give a damn,
the next stop is to the can."


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Gave Ozark a try last night. My wife likes it, so I imagine we'll be going well past the two episodes we watched. A little dark and desperate for my tastes, but clearly well written and acted.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Is anyone watching True Detective? Are seasons 2&3 as good as season 1?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

One of the movie channels we get has been replaying all the seasons of _Prime Suspect,_ so that's what's been on the screen of late. I hope they also run _Cracker_. Both were exquisitely-written and acted shows. I wasn't aware until the other day that there was a satirical mashup of the two shows.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

4 episodes thru The Great on Prime, a blend of period drama and comedy about 1750ish Russia and (very fictionalized) the rise of Catherine The Great. Very well acted, will continue on.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> Is anyone watching True Detective? Are seasons 2&3 as good as season 1?


No they are not as good. That's a pretty high bar. I did like 2 but it's not as good. Was hoping Vince Vaughn would do something to change my opinion of him but it was not to be. Haven't seen much of 3 but what I did see looked promising. So I guess it could have been as good as 1 but I think we would have heard more chatter then.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Just started re-watching Travelers. On another note, is anyone as excited as me for Amazon putting out Larry Niven's Ringworld on TV sometime in the near future?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> Just started re-watching Travelers. On another note, is anyone as excited as me for Amazon putting out Larry Niven's Ringworld on TV sometime in the near future?


I wonder if it's going to be an amalgamation of the books and how true to the books it will be. A quick check, as of the 14th of this month they are still writing the pilot but no casting or release dates. I'll go back and re-read the books again. Seems Apple is doing Asimov's Foundation series but production has stopped for now. They have a cast and I guess have shot some episodes. Hopefully they are both out soon and can be seen by everyone.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Cool. Foundation was one of my favorites too


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> One of the movie channels we get has been replaying all the seasons of _Prime Suspect,_ so that's what's been on the screen of late. I hope they also run _Cracker_. Both were exquisitely-written and acted shows. I wasn't aware until the other day that there was a satirical mashup of the two shows.


I'd love to see someone play Cracker


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

keto said:


> 4 episodes thru The Great on Prime, a blend of period drama and comedy about 1750ish Russia and (very fictionalized) the rise of Catherine The Great. Very well acted, will continue on.



The Great is really good, really well acted. Took 3-4 episodes to get going, but the character development and acting is aces.

The Expanse (on Prime) is pretty good for a space/sci fi drama, about 3/4 thru S1

Space Force, watched 6-7 episodes last night, almost totally sux. Wife gave up on it. I'll see it thru just because, but it's not very good.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

keto said:


> Space Force, watched 6-7 episodes last night, almost totally sux. Wife gave up on it. I'll see it thru just because, but it's not very good.


Hmm, I'll still check it out.
At some point. Maybe.

What sucked about it?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

zontar said:


> Hmm, I'll still check it out.
> At some point. Maybe.
> 
> What sucked about it?


It's not very funny. Carell certainly isn't playing Michael Scott, other than brief glimpses. Which are generally very weak and....not funny.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

_Laurel Canyon_: A Place in Time on Crave, 2 part docu-series on that area in LA in the 60's, all about the music scene. Part 1 was outstanding, I don't have strong enough words to say how good, can't wait for part 2.

laurel canyon docuseries - Google Search


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

"The Eddy" ...on Netflix.

A mini series about a Jazz Club in modern day Paris.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

keto said:


> _Laurel Canyon_: A Place in Time on Crave, 2 part docu-series on that area in LA in the 60's, all about the music scene. Part 1 was outstanding, I don't have strong enough words to say how good, can't wait for part 2.
> 
> laurel canyon docuseries - Google Search


Thanks for the heads up. I didn't realize there would be a part 2.
I totally agree, Part 1 was great...as you appropriately emphasized.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I watched The Vast of Night yesterday


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> I watched The Vast of Night yesterday


What did you think? I have read some good reviews but I haven't gotten around to watching it yet.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

For 2 weeks I've been reading this is a must watch.... It was ok. In some ways it reminded me of 23 Cloverfield Lane. But with a different twist. I had to watch the ending 3 times because my dog kept trying to get my attention to go for a walk


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> For 2 weeks I've been reading this is a must watch.... It was ok. In some ways it reminded me of 23 Cloverfield Lane. But with a different twist. I had to watch the ending 3 times because my dog kept trying to get my attention to go for a walk


There's so few movies being released right now that I get the feeling critics are sort of praising anything that comes out and that is even half decent a bit too much.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I previously mentioned Expanse (Prime), with 1 episode to go, it's really good. Sci-Fi, 3 way on-the-verge-of-war scenario between Earth, Mars (earth settlers) and mining colony on an asteroid belt. Lots of intrigue, some really good acting.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

keto said:


> I previously mentioned Expanse (Prime), with 1 episode to go, it's really good. Sci-Fi, 3 way on-the-verge-of-war scenario between Earth, Mars (earth settlers) and mining colony on an asteroid belt. Lots of intrigue, some really good acting.


That rings a bell, the earth, Mars, asteroid miners story. I don't think it's Asimov....Maybe Clarke or possibly Heinlein.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> That rings a bell, the earth, Mars, asteroid miners story. I don't think it's Asimov....Maybe Clarke or possibly Heinlein.


James S.A.Corey
The Expanse (novel series) - Wikipedia


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

keto said:


> James S.A.Corey
> The Expanse (novel series) - Wikipedia


Yeah....a pair of new writers under a pen name. I looked it up. Still reminds me of a few books I read years ago, especially the asteroid miners rebellion part. I'll keep on searching.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I watched an episode of The Morning Show over my wife's shoulder and quite liked it


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

is the Covid going to keep productions shut to a point where we are gonna have gaps between seasons? are we going to run out of television? is now the time to panic?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm into Dystopian stuff so I am trying out The Man in the High Castle.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> I'm into Dystopian stuff so I am trying out The Man in the High Castle.


I thought it was excellent.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm only a few episodes in but so far me likie


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

knight_yyz said:


> I'm into Dystopian stuff so I am trying out The Man in the High Castle.


I haven't watched the tv show yet but the novel, like pretty much everything by PK Dick, is awesome. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

We've started watching Community, there's some pretty good stuff in that show!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Discovered Catch-22 last night, watched the first couple on demand (CITY TV). Very good, written true to the original in bafflegab and circular conversations.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

keto said:


> Discovered Catch-22 last night, watched the first couple on demand (CITY TV). Very good, written true to the original in bafflegab and circular conversations.











Is the show the 1970 movie cut into pieces or is it something new. The 1970 movie was as good as the book. Alan Arkin as Yossarian was good.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Is the show the 1970 movie cut into pieces or is it something new. The 1970 movie was as good as the book. Alan Arkin as Yossarian was good.


New series. Lots of time in the air in (B-25s maybe? I think 2 engine bombers but small ones in any case), lots of well done arial footage that has to be CGI, of course. Yossarian, I don't know the actor, but he's pretty good. George Clooney is a producer and has a relatively small part, as the senior guy who doesn't buy Yossarian's attempts to get out of flying.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Definitely enjoying Man in the High Castle. Almost Fringe meets handmaids tale.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

keto said:


> _Laurel Canyon_: A Place in Time on Crave, 2 part docu-series on that area in LA in the 60's, all about the music scene. Part 1 was outstanding, I don't have strong enough words to say how good, can't wait for part 2.
> 
> laurel canyon docuseries - Google Search



Part 2 came out, not nearly as interesting or well put together (?) as part 1. Still, learned some history and saw some sights and footage I hadn't seen before. The whole scene started falling apart at the Manson murders.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

keto said:


> Part 2 came out, not nearly as interesting or well put together (?) as part 1. Still, learned some history and saw some sights and footage I hadn't seen before. The whole scene started falling apart at the Manson murders.


I'll have to check around and see if part 2 is somewhere on line.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I’ve been watching the Elvis Costello series Spectacle on YouTube. I remember seeing them on TV years ago. The music is sublime but the best part is how he gets in the head of whoever he is interviewing. I’m learning more about song structure and songwriting than any lesson I’ve ever had.

What is that huge Gibson hollowbody he plays sometime? I love/hate the tone.


----------



## spacebard (Aug 1, 2009)

Revisiting the V series I liked to watch 
as a kid


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

A whole bunch of $hity TV for the last three months.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Queen of the South.
Mayans
Drive to Survive (won’t be interesting if you aren’t an F1 fan and don’t get the soap opera behind it all)
Impractical Jokers
The Simpsons.
Americas got talent

we watched Tiger King and Mandalorian earlier in the year and enjoyed both.


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

I've been enjoying "Under Arrest" on Netflix. It appears to be a rebranded and decanadianized showing of "To Serve And Protect." Some of it is kind of sad, but the vast majority is fuggin hilarious. I keep waiting to see someone I know.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Well, since you asked, I _just_ finished watching this (like 2 minutes ago) and have absolutely no idea: 1) how I came upon it or; 2) _specifically_ why I found it so funny. Maybe it's just me...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

T'was my birthday yesterday, so we had our older son over, picked up some Chinese food, played a bit of Scrabble, and watched the new Jon Stewart Movie "_Irresistible_" on Demand.

Decent movie. Funny, astute, and a rather surprise ending. More a satirical comment on campaign financing than on any given party (although it bites just a tad harder on the GOP).

Not a great _*film*_, in the sense of cinematic arts, but it does what it does with a reasonable amount of subtlety, decent acting, decent dialog-writing, and plot-structure.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Been watching Life in Pieces on Netflix. Quite funny and gives me something to do at night for an hour.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> T'was my birthday yesterday


HAPPY (BELATED) BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks, Dave. The older you get, the faster they seem to come and go.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Yeah....a pair of new writers under a pen name. I looked it up. Still reminds me of a few books I read years ago, especially the asteroid miners rebellion part. I'll keep on searching.


Are you thinking of the Martian Chronicles (Bradbury)?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> Are you thinking of the Martian Chronicles (Bradbury)?


No, as I recall the Martian Chronicles are set on Mars and dealing with Martians among other things. This book took place on the asteroids and was about the miners against the global companies on earth and other planets. Has more of a Heinlein feel to it. Maybe Larry Niven.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Mostly porn.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> Mostly porn.


Soft core or hard core? And are shows like Deep Throat, "I Am Curious Yellow" and "Last Tango In Paris" still considered porn or are you talking about the stuff on PornHub, Xvideos and Fug.com? Not that I've ever watched these channels.....just asking for a friend.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> Soft core or hard core? And are shows like Deep Throat, "I Am Curious Yellow" and "Last Tango In Paris" still considered porn or are you talking about the stuff on PornHub, Xvideos and Fug.com? Not that I've ever watched these channels.....just asking for a friend.


never heard of fug, I’ll have to check that out. I’m mainly an Xvideos guy for day to day viewing.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I’m even bored with porn now.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

For the non porn watchers, I watched the Clive Davis doc on Netflix a couple nights ago, and watched the Laurel Canyon one last night. Both very good. Highly recommended. Next up: Quincy.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Watched both the Clive Davis and Quincy Jones docs a few months back. Both decent. I hope Q takes good care of himself. Never really dawned on me just how much Rashida Jones looks like her mom, the late Peggy Lipton, former Mrs. Jones. When we drove down to Brooklyn a few autumns back, we drove through Connecticut along a highway that had sections marked off as "adopted" by various individuals sponsoring the cleanup of that section. One of the sections was sponsored by Clive Davis.








First became aware of Quincy Jones in 1970, when Gula Matari came out and FM rock stations would play jazz and tunes longer than 5 minutes. If you listen to it, apparently the funky guitar is from a guy we generally know primarily for his harmonica work - Toots Thielemans.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

porn as well....and Americas got Talent.
would be great if they could merge the two....and lose Simon and Howie.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> porn as well....and Americas got Talent.
> would be great if they could merge the two....and lose Simon and Howie.


Not that I've watched anything on this one but sources say fab18.net talent show.


----------

